# Probleme mit import von javax.servlet.*



## noob222 (8. Nov 2006)

hallo, ich muss ein Servlet schreiben und habe probleme mit dem import der Java-BIbliothek javax.servlet.*

folgende imports werden nicht gefunden: 

```
import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;
```


hier ist mal das ganze Program. Werden diese imports auch mit dem java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-1.4.2.0 gefunden oder muss ich da schon java-1.5 benutzen? Zudem benutze ich eclipse und 


```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.util.Enumeration;
import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;


/**
 * Willommens-Servlet
 */

public final class Willkommen extends HttpServlet {

	public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
			throws IOException, ServletException {

		response.setContentType("text/html");
		PrintWriter writer = response.getWriter();

		writer.println("<html>");
		writer.println("<head>");
		writer.println("<title>Glueckwunsch</title>");
		writer.println("</head>");
		writer.println("<body bgcolor=white>");

		writer.println("<table border=\"0\">");
		writer.println("<tr>");
		writer.println("<td>");
		writer.println("<h1>Sie haben es geschafft!</h1>");
		writer.println("Glueckwunsch");
		writer.println("</td>");
		writer.println("</tr>");
		writer.println("</table>");

		writer.println("<table border=\"0\" width=\"100%\">");
		Enumeration names = request.getHeaderNames();
		while (names.hasMoreElements()) {
			String name = (String) names.nextElement();
			writer.println("<tr>");
			writer.println("  <th align=\"right\">" + name + ":</th>");
			writer.println("  <td>" + request.getHeader(name) + "</td>");
			writer.println("</tr>");
		}
		writer.println("</table>");

		writer.println("</body>");
		writer.println("</html>");

	}
}
```


----------



## noob222 (8. Nov 2006)

als fehlermeldung bekomme ich:

package javax.servlet.http does not exist


----------



## SlaterB (8. Nov 2006)

J2SE reicht nicht, egal in welcher Version,

du brauchst zusätzlich J2EE

http://java.sun.com/javaee/downloads/index.jsp


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (8. Nov 2006)

du kannst dir auch den apache tomcat saugen, das ist ein j2ee container, da sind die libs auch dabei. brauchst eh einen container/server.


----------

